# So, let's say....



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Your vizsla went after a plastic bag that had his treats in it. He gets the bag and eats the whole thing....bag and treats.
What do you do? Is there any way I can make him bring it back up? Or do you let it come up naturally?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## jp (Nov 24, 2009)

Call your vet, there is a trick of forcing them drink a concoction of chemicals you have at home to bring everything up. Not that my vet sister in law ever had to help us do this after our vizsla, say ate an entire package of baby wipes. (And it didn't work in our case.)


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Thanks, we called the vet and he told us to wait it out and see if he brings it up himself.
For now, it's a waiting game.


----------



## Brodie (Feb 13, 2010)

Not that our Brodie ever had to eat vasaline & peanut butter sandwiches, say after he decided to freshen his breath with a dryer sheet ... or had to drink some good ol' hydrogen peroxide ...

After our last sneaky adventure of him opening up our suitcases and getting into our toiletry bag, we invested in some pet insurance!


----------



## panderson55 (May 24, 2010)

A dog of mine found and ate a green chunk of mouse poison...the vet told me to pump hydrogen peroxide down his throat with a turkey bastor ....it worked like a charm! Everything was out within minutes.


----------



## Vespasia (Apr 19, 2010)

I've heard of the hydrogen peroxide trick too. I remember when the dog I had as a kid ate ALL of my sister's Halloween candy, we were advised to give the dog PeptoBismol....that brought everything up too. 

Hopefully he's okay and I'm sure he will be. Hally ate half a tennis ball a few weeks ago and we had some scary moments with it, but turns out her tummy is more resilient than I gave her credit for. Keep us posted!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Uhmm....

Just for clarity here, The hydrogen peroxide method is done using a "standard bottle" of Peroxide from a drug store or grocery store. This solution of Hydrogen peroxide is less than 0.05% peroxide in solution. 
Commercial Hydrogen Peroxide can purchased up to a strength of 25% without permits, in the US. A 3% solution will cause tissue damage. A 25% will clean the scale off of piping systems. We use a stronger solution for crud bursting Reactor Coolant Systems and remove radioactive particulate scale on the piping walls.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Last summer Dexter bit off and swallowed a piece of a spork from KFC. Gave him hydrogen peroxide (from first aid kit) and he brought it up in about 10 minutes. No harm, no foul!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Big said:


> Last summer Dexter bit off and swallowed a piece of a spork from KFC. Gave him hydrogen peroxide (from first aid kit) and he brought it up in about 10 minutes. No harm, no foul!


Uh, sorry to ask...what's spork?

and to all of you, thanks very much for your input.


----------



## Sahara (Mar 22, 2009)

spoon+fork=spork


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Sahara said:


> spoon+fork=spork


I should have written that I was afraid to ask.... my goodness, these dogs are crazy


----------



## Vincent (Aug 12, 2009)

crazy to read this but makes me feel better. i planred 2 Rhododendron's and 6 tulips in a new rockery i had built and Vinnie decided he didn't like it in the garden so he dug all The dirt out of the rockery and ate the 2 Rhododendron's and The 6 tulips! he didn't poo for a week because it bunged him up but when he did it came out like bright yellow paint for about 5 days. once this all cleared up and he became solid again he ate half a tennis ball!! crazy dogs!!!


----------



## Crazy Kian (Aug 10, 2009)

Well, I am glad to report that Kian is back to normal. He had a nice poop last night that consisted of a plastic bag. Not sure if the treats were in there though :
Let's hope he doesn't do that again


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

Well I am pleased to say that Purdey has never ate anything like you guys have mentioned - maybe a bit of lego or my mascara tube but its always chewed to a pulp first! 
I am well prepared for any blockages now11111 ;D
BB


----------



## Mercutio (Jan 18, 2010)

Glad to hear Kian is back to being Crazy!

I wonder if he realises the treats would have tasted better out of the pastic bag??


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

Mercutio said:


> Glad to hear Kian is back to being Crazy!
> 
> I wonder if he realises the treats would have tasted better out of the pastic bag??


I'd have to say, probably not. I don't think these Vs have taste buds? I can definitely speak for Mischa. She will eat anything and everything if we were to let her. I've also given her really yummy treats like a juicy orange slice or small slice of cheese for a example, and she almost always swallows it whole. It kinda sorta pisses me off that she doesn't try to savour it. lol.


----------



## sniper john (Jun 17, 2010)

We have found only one thing my Vizsla will not eat. Lemon slices. They must be absolutely repulsive to her. Put one in her face and she will turn away, shut down, and pee on the floor. If a lemon comes out in the kitchen, she is gone. Like nothing I have ever seen.


----------



## sarahaf (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm beginning to think we are neglectful dog parents. Mind you, so far, she has NOT gotten anything clearly poisonous or razor sharp. But for bits of plastic, food and trash she grabs on the street, etc that we aren't able to grab before they're swallowed (and we are good at prying open dog jaws), we just wait and see how she does. So far, there have been no obstructions, no perforations, no food poisoning, and nary a stomach upset. The girl has an iron stomach. Most of the nondigestibles can later be found in her #2.

BTW, sniper john, that's hilarious...


----------

